# Bench Rail Clamps



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

When I built my Fold Down Router Table, I considered adding T-tracks to the main table top sort of like Mike's (MT Stringer) assembly table. But in the end I decided that I play with too many small screws and parts that might get caught in the tracks and it would be a bad idea for my needs.

However, there are times when it would be very handy to have a way to hold things while sanding or routing or assembling without having to clamp things at the edges of the table. My solution is what I'm calling Bench Rail Clamps because I don't know what else to call them. The idea could be adapted to most any bench or table top.

They are essentially just wooden T-tracks that clamp to the bench with a hook on one end and a toggle clamp on the other that locks under the table and holds the track in place. Stops or other clamps can then be held by the T-track.

I made mine out of some 7/8" hardwood ripped to 1 1/2" wide x 40" long. The track was made on both the table saw and router. I cut a 1/4" wide groove down the the middle with the a box joint blade on the table saw and then ran it through the router with a 1/4" nut slot bit. The router bit didn't have to work quite as hard by cutting the groove first.

The support blocks for the hook and toggle clamp were made out of the 7/8" stock plus 3/4" ply to give me a little extra thickness to clear the 1 1/2" thickness of the table top. They work well and they are long enough to give me about 37" of clamping space if needed. I may add a little non-slip material to the hook end to prevent any chance of slipping but it hasn't been necessary so far.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh my..nicely done...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Oliver:

I've been toying with adding tracks to my work bench and your post just solved the question. Thank you again for a great post.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! Nice solution to an old, old problem. You should come to work for me, Oliver. Visionary is something rarely seen, but you have it!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great solution, Oliver. Can you give a little more detail on the edge lock, or a photo of that end.

Bill


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

What a good idea. I've got some bought versions of the same and wondered why they had t-slots in the top!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...does this stuff come to you while you're sleeping...? Can you send me whatever it is you take...?

I think it's about time to make an "Oliver" folder on my hard drive...right next to "Stick Stuff"...

Nicely done...sure does solve those middle-of-the-table clamping needs...and keeps the work off the surface. 

Thanks...keep taking that stuff...


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

Great idea- This is an excellent way to provide function in a small work area by utilizing things for more than one purpose by clever ideas like this. Well done! Thank you for sharing your ideas and handiwork.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I love it!!!! This place is awesome!!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nick

_...does this stuff come to you while you're sleeping...? Can you send me whatever it is you take...?

I think it's about time to make an "Oliver" folder on my hard drive...right next to "Stick Stuff"...

Nicely done...sure does solve those middle-of-the-table clamping needs...and keeps the work off the surface. 

Thanks...keep taking that stuff..._

+1. Very smart and handy! congrats. 
Sid.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Oliver.
Awesome ACME product.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Great solution, Oliver. Can you give a little more detail on the edge lock, or a photo of that end.
> 
> Bill


Here you are, Bill. I used 1 1/2" aluminum angle for the actual hook. The hook is screwed to the spacer / support block which, in turn, is attached to the rail with glue and screws.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Simplicity is indeed the ultimate sophistication! Even I can (and will) do that. Thank you.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Oliver,

Thanks for posting the hook end photos. Very simple arrangement. 

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Gaffboat...
I'm positive you know this but for those that don't...

*STRUCTURAL ANGLE...*
.









*ARCHITECTURAL ANGLE...*
.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta say it agin..
your gray matter is impressive...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> @Gaffboat...
> I'm positive you know this but for those that don't...
> 
> *STRUCTURAL ANGLE...*
> ...


Good reminder! Most folks don't even know that the two exist. Everything is just "angle".


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

would this shape be a plus???

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Gaffboat...

this might be of interst to you...
check the stock size lengths..

MetalsDepot® - 6063 Aluminum Channel


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Terrific job Oliver and so simple. Thanks for a great idea.

Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang if that design doesn't look similar the fence arrangement that came with my band saw! 

I think you will get a lot of use out of your clamp track.

Hmmm...you know, they say great minds think alike. I wish that was true. 

Mine is no where near as elegant as yours.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Question: When I like something that someone has posted I can click on the brown circle with the thumb in it on the right side of the post.

There are times I like something and would like to show my like but there is no brown circled thumb in that particular comment. 
How do I show my like? I've looked for clues but see none. Can someone tell me?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thomas; are you sure you're logged in? Strange things happen when you aren't. If you've cleaned your cache you won't be logged in any longer.
Your name should appear up top if you are good to go.
Sample below...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1,024 notifications???
dude...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What's a 'notification'? Is that anything like what the Library sends me telling me I'm overdue?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> What's a 'notification'? Is that anything like what the Library sends me telling me I'm overdue?


just to the right of the time posting and before subscriptions..
hit the down arrow...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I'll be... Why didn't somebody notify me?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Well I'll be... Why didn't somebody notify me?


they did...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, but, but, but....
I had no idea. *embarrassment*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Yeh, but, but, but....
> I had no idea. *embarrassment*


''Embarrassment''....
stretching it a bit thin there buddy???...


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Can I have both those folders. Exceptional idea!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahem, getting back to the clamp rail, I love it!
How many times have you wanted to hold something down way into the field of a panel of some sort? 
Oliver's solution is Nobel brilliant!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

''Nobel'' ???...

okay... I can see that....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Ahem, getting back to the clamp rail, I love it!
> How many times have you wanted to hold something down way into the field of a panel of some sort?
> Oliver's solution is Nobel brilliant!!


Yes it is.

And Ollie, now that you have a track, you need to modify your hand screw clamps to go with your track. Then you will have a true helper that works but doesn't argue, talk back, or take breaks! :grin:


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Thomas; are you sure you're logged in? Strange things happen when you aren't. If you've cleaned your cache you won't be logged in any longer.
> Your name should appear up top if you are good to go.
> Sample below...


I'm not sure if I have been all of the time now. I'll have to pay more attention to determine exactly what's happening. There's a bunch of little things about this system that I'm still not up on.
Notifications etc. Thanks Dan.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Notifications etc. "...
Funny you mentioned that. *Still embarrassed*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Notifications etc. "...
> Funny you mentioned that. *Still embarrassed*


keeping up w/ them now are ya ???...
so what did ya find ???...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"so what did ya find ???.."

It's too embarrassing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hard to imagine you getting/becoming embarrassed...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm embarrassed just _thinking_ about being embarrassed...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that's embarrassing...


----------



## toto (Jun 13, 2015)

Love it great idea


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> now that's embarrassing...


I _know_! :sarcastic:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I _know_! :sarcastic:


have a couple beers...
you'll get over it...


----------

